# eCockpit Datalogger Visualisierung - Error C0046 Bezeichner "INDEX" nicht definiert



## Campkom (17 Juni 2020)

*eCockpit Datalogger Visualisierung - Error C0046 Bezeichner "INDEX" nicht definiert*

Hallo,

ich habe analog zum Wago Beispielprojekt einen Datenlogger implementiert, der in Kanal 1 die Spannung der Messkleme aufzeichnet. Dies funktioniert auch.
Sobald ich aber nun die Visualisierung einfüge und diese mit der Instanz des Datenloggers verknüpfe kommt der folgende Fehler beim kompilieren.

Woran liegt das?







Vielen Dank schon einmal für eure Hilfe. Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung woran das liegen kann.


----------



## .:WAGO::0104607:. (18 Juni 2020)

Hallo Campkom,

so wie es aussieht hast du auf der Visu-Seite zwei Elemente verwendet. Im Vordergrund sieht man den "Datalogger_Compact". Im Meldungstext wird auf das Element "Channels" hingewiesen.
Falls du noch weitere Hilfe benötigst, lade doch bitte einmal dein Projekt hoch oder schicke es an: support@wago.com

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr/Euer

*WAGO Support Team
WAGO Kontakttechnik GmbH & Co. KG
http://www.wago.com
mailto:support@wago.com
phone: +49 (0) 571 887 - 555*


----------



## Daniel_H (26 November 2020)

Wurde das Problem gelöst?
Habe bei mir die selbe Meldung.

PS: Die Vorlage "Channels" ist im "Datalogger_Compact" mit enthalten.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## .:WAGO::0104607:. (17 Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

aktuell muss im Visualisierungsmanager -> "Client-Animationen und Ueberlagerung systemeigener Elemente unterstuetzen" deaktiviert sein, um die Visualisierung zu nutzen.


----------

